

UK announces a 'Google tax' to stop companies diverting profits overseas - maverick2
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/3/7325919/uk-announces-a-google-tax-to-stop-companies-diverting-profits-overseas

======
maverick2
With these 'protectionist' measures and EU ruling on breaking up Google. Does
it signify EU trying to muscle control and power when most of new world power
is with US and Asia/China/India.

